# [risolto] nm-applet non parte

## polslinux

```
pol@pol-netbook ~ $ nm-applet

** (nm-applet:6127): WARNING **: <WARN>  request_name(): Could not acquire the session service as it is already taken.  Return: 3

** (nm-applet:6127): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.

```

inoltre...

```
pol@pol-netbook ~ $ ps -A | grep -i applet

 5975 ?        00:00:00 nm-applet

[profile=]

come faccio a farla ripartire??[/profile]
```

----------

## polslinux

ho installato wicd...però non mi piace "risolvere" così i problemi   :Sad: 

----------

